# Dados Climáticos da Ericeira



## Sofia07 (18 Dez 2007 às 23:34)

Olá a todos!
Embora esta não seja a minha área, tenho de encontrar informação sobre o clima anual da zona da Ericeira e Mafra, procuro também dados sobre solo (orografia), vegetação, insolação, vento, precepitação (anual) e qualidade do ar. Desde já agradeço qualquer informação.
Cumprimentos 
Sofia Almeida


----------



## belem (19 Dez 2007 às 01:14)

Sofia07 disse:


> Olá a todos!
> Embora esta não seja a minha área, tenho de encontrar informação sobre o clima anual da zona da Ericeira e Mafra, procuro também dados sobre solo (orografia), vegetação, insolação, vento, precepitação (anual) e qualidade do ar. Desde já agradeço qualquer informação.
> Cumprimentos
> Sofia Almeida



Sei de algumas coisas que perguntas  sobre essa região, mas não tenho é dados. Os solos penso que são na maioria calcários.


----------



## Sofia07 (20 Dez 2007 às 18:17)

Obrigada,
mas mesmo sei dados qualquer informação pode-me ajudar neste trabalho...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Dez 2007 às 20:29)

Olá, *Sofia* !
Pode ser que este material retirado do site do Instituto de Meteorologia (www.meteo.pt) te ajude:










Valores médios da temperatura mínima no Inverno








Valores médios da temperatura máxima no Verão








Número de dias com temperatura mínima abaixo de *0 ºC*














Número de dias com temperatura mínima acima de *20 ºC*











Número de dias com temperatura máxima acima de *30 ºC*













Precipitação média anual













Precipitação no Inverno














Precipitação no Verão












Número de dias no ano com *0,1 mm* ou + de precipitação












Número de dias no ano com *10 mm* ou + de precipitação











Valores médios de insolação anual (número de horas de sol)





Espero que seja útil.


----------



## Sofia07 (20 Dez 2007 às 21:45)

Muito obrigada!
É optimo para este trabalho!


----------

